# Good News: Reality Setting In



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

WTS/WTT SGW/Colt H-bar upper San Diego - Calguns.net

Just noticed this on the California gun forum. Now its just an advertisement for 
an AR-15/M4 configuration. Nothing special, but its at $1100 incl 5 - 30 round
magazines. Three weeks ago this ad would have been $2k minimum.

Unless you are a seller / trader this is good news. I think some people will be
happy to jump in and get prepared after realizing how easy it would be to lose
out.


----------



## stabnshoot (Jan 12, 2013)

It's most definitely good news. 

I was able to jump on the market. 

Just before the newtown shooting happened I scored a deal on ruger mini 14 30 round factory mags for 29.99 a piece. Sold all of them for 60. 

But honestly I'd rather still be able to buy them and had not been able to make 100% profit.

I think what has finally happened is whoever is going to buy 20 AR-15s at one time has already had the chance and the market will return to somewhat normal prices.

I fear though that manufacturers and retailers will take advantage of short term memory loss and up the prices to 50-100 of what they were permanently once the dust settles.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I think the prices may stay up at retail, but after market used I think we might be in for a good summer (free states that is). When the CCs get hard to cover we could see some ammo deals, magazines and solid weapons bought in haste from people who were not prepping but speculating. I'll buy another 5 pack of lowers in the future. I still have 3 that cost me nothing thanks to this frenzy.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

My view, once this AWB fails in congress and all these massive backorders get canceled I think there will be a good surpluss and pricing will drop pretty quick. Simple supply and demand.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

excellent. even vendors are calling me for reduced ammo prices -reduced hook up prices- cause ny prices are less than advertised. i say naw, i have sooo much amo im selling to friends and giving to family. ya its fixin to come down. but i kept buying guns im well pleased with my new beretta and xd and 2 rifles i got the kids.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They said back round checks for gun were down 10% in January.
My first though was NO ----- with the gun racks empty at the stores up to a 9 month back log sales being down is not news.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I still think we are not out of the woods yet! I just finished a drive across country from New Mexico to Florida and no one has small pistol primers or .22 ammo. I stopped at all the little shops I know of and every Bass Pro Shop and Cabelas' on the way and the gun racks are bare especially pistols. The only thing left is odd ball calibers and high end hunting rifles.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

The ones I "kinda" feel sorry for are those who bought now at ridiculous prices, and with the continuing downturn in the economy will have to sell their treasures at cut rate prices to pay the mortgage or put food on the table.
If nothing else, there may be some decent prices coming out of it for the rest of us. 
Maybe sad, but true.


----------

